
Amazon Is Looking More and More Like a Nation-State - xenocyon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kxbmn/amazon-is-looking-more-and-more-like-a-nation-state
======
joeblow9999
please. do they have an army? can they imprison you for smoking weed? can they
tax you? vice inanity strikes again

